# Steamer Theben



## fenicio84

Hello all,

Does anyone have any idea about a place to find the logbook of a steamer called Theben, belonging to Kosmos company, later sold to the Netherlands in 1914 and torpedoed in 1917?

Regards

Eduardo


----------

